# titanium stilts defect , beware .



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

So ive had these stilts for 5-6 years then today .


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

*one more*

one more pic.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

WOAH!:blink:

That could get nasty at the wrong moment!


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

yep, not only for my bones but also for the brand new hardwood floor i was working on . caught it just as i took a step heard a crack then felt something weird, good thing i didnt take another step .


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Maybe time for that new diet?:whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

No sh!t!

I had an old pair that the height screw would come out of the right one in the back. Good thing I was used to sliding on globs of fresh mud because that is exactly what it felt like when it came out. All I had on the job was some tie wire so I wrapped that around the wing screws on all the screws for both legs.:laughing: I wasn't taking a chance:no:


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

Warren said:


> Maybe time for that new diet?:whistling



only 195 here .


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

oldrivers said:


> only 195 here .


Is that per stilt?

Just messin man. I never seen stilts break before.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

yeah i know , just hoping peole will check theor stilts there , never thought it would break in that spot . i already did the fall through an oper stairway with 40s jackep up brioken wrist , still have the titanium plates in my wrist from that one.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a weird spot.:confused1: 
Thanks for the heads up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks fixable just drill it out and reaffix, so they get shorter, everybody gets a little shorter. I thought titanium was one of those unbelievably expensive materials.That metal is failing the stress test,,,,, Break anything else?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

no titanium on my stilts..... 25 years and going strong+..... I only have to move faster than the termites lol


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I've always wondered about that happening. Fortunately I am tall enough where I could put them on the lowest setting and only fall less than a foot if they were to break on me.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

Snobnd said:


> no titanium on my stilts..... 25 years and going strong+..... I only have to move faster than the termites lol


:laughing:


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

tedanderson said:


> I've always wondered about that happening. Fortunately I am tall enough where I could put them on the lowest setting and only fall less than a foot if they were to break on me.




but your upper body is at 7 ft .


----------

